# Sand Fleas-Tybee



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Anybody ever treid to catch some Sand Fleas on Tybee......been all around the south end many times and I can't remember ever seeing any. Kinda wanting to try some this year.


----------



## Jray (May 14, 2003)

*sand fleas*

I looked casually around on the north end last year and couldn't find any there.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Now that I think about it............I don't even remember seeing any dead ones in the wash...........?

I think they Re-nerished(sp) the beach two years ago.....that have anything to do with it?

Hey E.........Have you ever found any Sand Fleas around Tybee?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

There might be some around Tybee, but I have never seen a single one. Everytime they replenish the beach, they dump massive amounts of sand onto the shore and it suffocates everything beneath it, sand fleas included. It also causes the water to become even more shallow, so if you think it's bad now, wait until they get done. It'll be a wasteland for any type of bottom fishing.

I want to stock frozen sand fleas and clam snouts at work, but I don't know that they'll be too excited about that.


----------



## pompy (Jan 13, 2004)

Tha bait shop I use in murrells inlet sells sand fleas some times.He told me they were always kind of hard to get and he always sold out quickly.He told me the beaches up here used to be covered with them but after hurricane hugo they just seemed to vanish.Ive never seen any live ones here either.Only an occasional dead one I see wash up.


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

for what it worth they are plentfull around mb in the spring through fall. but i,ve never had much luck w/'em except "baby" pampanos right on the surf.


----------

